# They tend to cluster



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

You would think that would mean no door dings.. but not necessarily the case. Love the pic though!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Midnit3 said:


> You would think that would mean no door dings.. but not necessarily the case. Love the pic though!


I trust no one in that respect and take all precautions!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Clustering, you say?


----------



## FatherAnolev (Sep 28, 2019)

garsh, is that Bakery Square??


----------



## JoeP (Sep 7, 2018)

I came out of a Tucson Starbucks to find an *identical* car to mine parked next to it. Never did find the owner but good deal.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Today I had the strange luck to leave work and have another black Model 3 join me a block later, turning into the same exit road just ahead of me. It stayed ahead of me a few miles all the way to the next main road, where I went right and it went left. I imagined all of the other drivers around us thinking something is going on.

I often see several Model 3’s in the Disney Springs Lime Garage on the top level. What’s funny about that is, the Chargepoint charging spaces are on the top level...but you almost never see a Tesla charging. Their drivers all seem to be conscientious about keeping them open for people who need them. Yet all the Teslas congregate on the upper level like being close to the charging spaces makes it safer somehow.

The worst offenders with those charging spaces are plug-in hybrids. You can pretty much tell they were all purchased solely for getting access to premium parking.


----------

